# El Rey del Mundo (Cuba) Coronas de Luxe Cigar Review - Love it



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Great little smoke that can be had mid-day. Excellent Cuban flavor profile. Draw might be a little tough, but the ash hold tight. Great value f...

Read the full review here: El Rey del Mundo (Cuba) Coronas de Luxe Cigar Review - Love it


----------

